# Planning Morrus' D20 Modern Game



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

Just putting a feeler out for interest - I'm thinking of running a D20 Modern/Urban Arcana game.  It'll be set in my home town of Southampton, UK, with starting characters of, probably, 3rd level.  

It'd probably run quite slowly - I'm pretty busy.  I've also never run a PbP game, so I'll be figuring out how it works as I go along (cue lots of reading of other game).  Also, just to add to the confusion, I've never run D20 Modern before!

Anyway, if there's enough interest (I think 6 players max), I'll think about running it.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

Count me in, Russ! I don't have the Urban Arcana book though. Will the info in the d20 Modern core book suffice?

I'll keep watching the thread...

Jay


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Count me in, Russ! I don't have the Urban Arcana book though. Will the info in the d20 Modern core book suffice?
> *




Sure.  You might miss out on a few classes, feats, spells etc., but you should be OK.  I'm gonna be running it fairly "rules-lite" and won't expect any game knowledge from anyone other than the ability to generate their own character: I'll handle all the rules.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Okay, Morrus, you've GOT to count me in.  I'd consider myself delinquint in my PbP moderator duties not to get in on a PbP run by the Grand Pubah himself!  

I've got d20 Modern, and was thinking of getting UrbArc soon anyways.  And if you need any help with the PbP aspect, I'm happy to help!

Also, it feels wierd to say this to you of all people, but make sure you check out the PbP FAQ lined in my sig.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 6, 2003)

oh, so tempting. I've been wanting to play Urban Arcana.

Well Gary used to juggle twenty or so games, i can probably handle another, especially one with a slightly relaxed pace. If you go for i'm interested.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

Special rule: if you die, you get banned from the boards.

Only joking.  Maybe....


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Well Gary used to juggle twenty or so games...*




Key words:  _used to_.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Special rule: if you die, you get banned from the boards.
> 
> Only joking.  Maybe....  *


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 6, 2003)

I would be interested in joing as well, never played D20 Modern or UA but my roommate has the books and Im sure I can get the hang of the system if you don't mind the newbie factor


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *I would be interested in joing as well, never played D20 Modern or UA but my roommate has the books and Im sure I can get the hang of the system if you don't mind the newbie factor *




I can't speak for Morrus, but I can speak for the PbP forums when I say new players are always welcome here.

Plus, it'll be you're first time playing d20 Modern, and Morrus' first time running it...  it evens out!


----------



## tburdett (Aug 6, 2003)

I would love to play if you have room for another player.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Considering starting a messageboard game*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *Anyway, if there's enough interest...*




...and he sounded worried!  Thread's been up for forty minutes and there are already five interested players.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 6, 2003)

great, I am reading up on the whole d20 modern/UA stuff right now and am looking forward to it.  Only been getting involved in the PbP for a month now and had a lot of fun, although no games are fully moving yet all have a lot of promise.  I look forward to see what this twist on the game brings


----------



## Velenne (Aug 6, 2003)

Count me in!

EDIT: LOL, no kidding garyh.  Enough interest indeed.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

OK, so that's 6 players.  Sounds good to me!  Character generation guidelines coming in a moment - this post is just so that anyone who comes along can see their are no more openings.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Might I suggest changing the thread title to "Morrus' Urban Arcana Planning [Full]" or something similar?  Or, if you have a particular title in mind (I.E., "Strange Doings in Southampton" or something), that works, too.

Of course, I could do it, but I think I might get fired for Moderating Morrus' posts!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

Right, we'll start with a little campaign background.

Southampton is a city on the South Coast of England.  It has all the usual things you'd find in a city, including a university and fairly large dockyards.  The city is bisected by a river - the River Itchen - over which there are three bridges.

They city used to be surrounded by Roman walls, and until the early 20th century these walls (largely) still stood, although the city had grown far, far beyond their boundaries over the centuries.  During WWII, the walls were largely bombed to the ground, although remnants still remain.  You can still "Walk the Southampton Walls", and every year you can go on the "Ghostwalk", a tour of the inner city along the walls.

The Titanic originally left from Southampton on April 10, 1912, and there is a memorial standing in the city park.

It's a medium sized city by English standards, and is pretty much a student town with several colleges and a university.  The town centre is busy, with one large indoor shopping centre ("West Quay") and numerous streets with the usual assortment of stores.

The Civic Centre, in the centre of town, is a large white building with a clock tower.  Here, you'll find the police station, the public library, an art gallery, the courts and various local government offices.

*Your characters*

Please refer to page 285 of the D20 Modern rulebook for more info on the Shadow Chasers setting and some slight differences to "straight" D20 Modern.  As you don't all have the UA book, I'll not be using Urban Arcana.

Your characters  may be of any nationality, and may be in Southampton for whatever reason you wish.  It would make sense if they weren't *all* foreigners, though.

At the start of the game you all know one another reasonably well.  You have been sharing a rented house near the city centre.  It's up to you why you ended up in that house.  It'll depend on your characters as to whether it ends up being scummy student accomodation or whether it is actually somewhere nice to live.  I'll describe the house when I've read your backgrounds.

You will be starting at 4th level.  Generate ability scores with 28 points using the guidelines on page 15 of the D20 Modern rulebook.  Note that at 4th level you gain one extra point to add.

You start with max HP at first level.  I will trust you to roll the rest of your HP.

Choose an occupation as indicated on page 32 and write that into your back story.

Notable differences to D&D - make note of your Action Dice (page 36) and your Wealth Bonus (page 38).  Page 37 introduces Reputation.

Note that the setting is in England.  Convert dollars to pounds on a one-for-one basis, though, to keep things simple.  Firearms are not available, and you are not allowed to start play with any firearms training.  Stick to swords, staffs, crossbows and the like.  Think Buffy.

Any questions, just yell.

Oh - and please register a messageboard account with your character name to make my life easier.  Please also include your regular username in your sig.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 6, 2003)

> Your characters may be of any nationality, and may be in Southampton for whatever reason you wish. It would make sense if they weren't *all* foreigners, though.




Does this include shadowkind races?  (see Im learning I already know what shadowkind is)

(on another note these books are big and I just hope I can absorb what is needed quickly)


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does this include shadowkind races?  (see Im learning I already know what shadowkind is)
> *




No.  As not everyone has the UA book, we won't be using it.  In fact, we'll be using the "Shadow Chasers" campaign model, not UA.  

As for general shadow stuff - it is up to you whether or not your character is aware of it at the start of play.  Rest assured, you'll become aware of it pretty quickly if you're not already.



> (on another note these books are big and I just hope I can absorb what is needed quickly)




Me too!  Never played it before!  We'll learn as we go along, and I'm sure we'll make mistakes.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm considering playing a physics grad student at a local university.  Morrus, will you be using real landmarks and institutions, like universities, or should I create a university?

I'm planning to go through the d20 Modern book tomorrow and see what else might catch my eye.  This is just the first thing that came to mind.

EDIT:  Look what I googled!  The University of Southampton!  And their Physics Department!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> EDIT:  Look what I googled!  The University of Southampton!  And their Physics Department!   *




Ta da!  Google is your friend!


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ta da!  Google is your friend!  *




Totally!   And hey, I might actually end up in the Archaeology Department.  Both angles would be interesting and could add valuable skills to the group.

We'll see where I end up!


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

If anyone's interested, here's the Official Homepage of the City of Southampton.

Gotta love the google!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *If anyone's interested, here's the Official Homepage of the City of Southampton.
> 
> Gotta love the google! *




I was gonna post that earlier, but the link wouldn't work.  Are you able to get to it?


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was gonna post that earlier, but the link wouldn't work.  Are you able to get to it? *




Yeah, it's working fine for me.  Pretty handy site.  Lots of maps, too, which is nice.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

Cool!  If you can find any decent overview articles of Southampton (either present day or its history), could you post them here?  Might be cool if you could attach a map or two, too, just in case other people can't get at it.  It'd be a great way of setting the scene for people.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

From http://www.southampton.gov.uk/leisure/visitguide/heintro.htm :

_If history and heritage excite you, Southampton is steeped in it.  

From the time of the Saxons to the voyage of the Titanic, clearly history has left its mark on the city.  For example, the medieval town walls are some of the best preserved in the UK with over half still intact and 13 of the original 29 towers still standing.  Walk along them and follow in the footsteps of the Pilgrim Fathers who left for America through the Westgate, and Henry V who sallied forth through the same gate en route to his famous victory at the battle of Agincourt.

The poignant story of the maiden voyage of RMS Titanic has been told in many ways.  You can follow the story on a Titanic Trail around the city, taking in all the key memorials and landmarks.  The full story of the doomed liner is told in the Maritime Museum, housed in a  former medieval warehouse.  The museum also maps the importance of the sea in Southampton's past and chronicles its development as a port in the 19th century and during the age of the great liners. 

The Medieval Merchant's House in French Street has been faithfully restored and furnished to look as it might have done in 1290.  

Tudor House Museum and Garden is currently closed for planned refurbishment. It was built in 1495 for Sir Dawtrey, the Controller of Customs in Southampton. It was restored in the end of the 19th century and was then opened as the town’s very first museum in 1912. Some of the objects previously displayed at the Tudor House are now on display at the Southampton Museum of Archaeology. 

God’s House Tower Museum of Archaelogy consists of a 13th century gatehouse of the city’s original walls and an early 15th century two-storey gallery and three- storey tower.  The museum’s collections illustrate important periods in Southampton’s history. Roman, Saxon, and Medieval times all have their own displays. It also runs exhibitions and has an interactive computer from which the Archaeological Collections Database can be accessed.  

Coming closer to today, the Hall of Aviation holds some fascinating full size exhibits.  Among them the legendary Spitfire, developed by local aviation pioneer RJ Mitchell.

Perhaps the best way to bring the past to life, and to make the most of modern day Southampton, is to take part in a guided tour.  There are many available, including free walking tours around the city walls with registered Blue Badge Guides.  Tours leave the Bargate, with a choice of two routes, and take about one and a half hours.  Guided tours around the city's magnificent parks are also available.  However, if you prefer to strike out on your own, you'll find plenty of information boards with easy-to-use reference maps sited around the city centre._


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

From http://www.southampton.gov.uk/about_soton.html :

_Southampton has been around for longer than most people think, and a lot of significant events have taken place here. From its beginnings as a Roman settlement to the busy thriving port and commercial centre it is today, there is more to Southampton than meets the eye. 

Before the Romans arrived, the Southampton area was dotted with small Iron Age farmsteads. 

The Romans built the first settlement at Bitterne Manor.  

Southampton was then known as Clausentum. 

Southampton became known as Hamwic in the eighth century when it was situated around St Mary’s, the Chapel and Kingsland areas.  The burial of a Saxon prince, perhaps the founder of the settlement, was found by archaeologists on the new football stadium site.  As Hamwic spread into the Above Bar area, it became known as Hamtun, meaning fortified place. 

In 1014, Canute was proclaimed King in Southampton.  Canute is famous for his command to the sea to come no further inland – he got his feet wet. 

When William the Conqueror became King of England, Winchester became the capital of the country.  This meant that the port of Southampton became even more important as it lay between Winchester and Normandy. 

Southampton’s medieval castle had a flushing toilet that was big enough to accommodate fifty people at once. 

In the fourteenth century, having suffered a major attack from the French, Genoese and Sicilians, the town was refortified so that eventually the walls were as high as thirty feet, and had seven gateways and twenty nine towers. 

In 1415, Henry V and his army left Southampton on their way to Agincourt and victory over the French. 

In the 16th century, Southampton was home to privateers such as Drake and Raleigh, and in 1558, Southampton sent three ships to fight the Armada.  One was used as a fire ship to scatter the Spanish fleet. 

In 1620, the Mayflower and Speedwell left Southampton for the New World.  The Mayflower gave its name to the park at the water’s edge. 

Southampton enjoyed a brief period in 1740s as a spa town but declined due to the popularity of Brighton with the Prince Regent.  

In 1761, the circular saw was patented by Walter Taylor, a Southampton inventor. 

Jane Austen and her family lived in Castle Square from 1806 – 1809.  She went to balls at the Dolphin Hotel in the High Street. 

In 1820, gas was first piped to the city from the Northam area, where the gas holders are still located today.  They will be a landmark for the new Southampton Football Club stadium currently being developed on the old gasworks site in Britannia Road. 

In 1836, the Floating Bridge was built across the Itchen and remained in operation until 1977 when it was finally replaced after 141 years by the magnificent Itchen Bridge. 

In 1841, the Ordnance Survey relocated from London, and has been a major employer in the city ever since. 

In 1888, the world’s first true submarine was built in Southampton by Day, Summers and Co. 

In 1912, the “unsinkable” Titanic left Southampton for New York on its maiden voyage, never to reach it destination due to an encounter with an iceberg. Over 1500 lives were lost, and as a result, the International Ice Patrol was started and continues to operate to this day. 

In the 1920s, Southampton was the biggest port in the country. 

In 1923, Southampton became the home of the first regular flying boat service. 

Southampton is the home of the Spitfire.  It was developed in Woolston by R J Mitchell and took its maiden flight on 5th March 1936 from nearby Eastleigh Airport, now Southampton International Airport, which has been voted ninth best airport in the world by readers of the Daily Telegraph. 

The Civic Centre, built in the 1930s, was the first ever building to bear that name.  It has subsequently been adopted by cities across the world. 

In 1944, three million allied troops passed through Southampton on their way to Normandy and D-Day; two million of them were American.  

Already a cosmopolitan city, there was a tremendous influx of immigrants in the latter half of the 20th century.  There are now well-established West Indian and Indian sub-continent communities in the city. 

Southampton won the FA cup in 1976. 

In 1986, Southampton led the way in the development of the first geothermal energy and combined heat & power (CHP) district heat and chilling scheme in the UK. The Civic Centre, Southampton Institute, BBC South headquarters, four hotels, the Royal South Hants Hospital, Skandia Life and the new West Quay Shopping Centre among others are all heated by the scheme. 

Southampton is a major centre for learning.  The University was founded in 1952, and has been joined by Southampton Institute, Europe’s principal Centre for Oceanographic Studies and Southampton City College.  The city also has ninety schools. 

Southampton’s parks make it the Greenest City in the UK.  

Southampton still has a close affinity with the sea.  It has hosted Tall Ships 2000 and the European Sailing Ryder Cup, and regularly hosts the Whitbread Round the World Race, the BT Global Challenge, and the Southampton International Boat Show, Europe’s largest on water boat show. 

The city covers an area of 50 square kilometres and has a population of  215,000 people. 

The city’s largest employer is the City Council with 8,500 employees.  

From the 1991 census, 60,000 people both live and work in the city.  41,000 people commute into the city to work, and 23,000 people who live in Southampton commute out to work elsewhere. 

Nearly twenty five percent of employees in Southampton work in banking, insurance, real estate and other business services._


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 6, 2003)

Just to throw a character concept into the works I am looking at a lawyer (nationality ?) who was sent to Southhampton because of a large number of claims comming up in the area (possibly due to the monsters).  At which time he started seeing things but is still in a lot of denial because he does not like the idea of anything altering his "perfect" high class existance.  Thinking Charismatic 3/Tough 1 (he works out a lot).  I guess the character image I kind of had right now is the main guy from American Psycho, save the need to kill innocent women left and right.  I don't know just an idea let me know if it fits and if it can mesh with everyone elses.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Maps!

Here's Southampton's location in the UK.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

The City Centre...  "downtown" in American, I'm guessing.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

"Wards"...  these seem to be a combination of both neighborhoods and governmental units.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey, Morrus!  I got a quick question for you...

Would you consider a seventh person?

I came up with a character concept last night, and it really would fit better in a modern setting than fantasy.

I really would like to get into this game... but if I don't, that's understandable.  Six is the magic number for PbP, so it wouldn't surprise me if you said no.

Also, one thing - I don't own d20 Modern or Urban Arcana.  However, I do have access to the d20 modern SRD... would that be enough?  That may impact your decision.  The soonest I could get my hands on a d20 Modern book is in a few weeks.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

I've got a Strong 3 /Shadow Slayer 1 coming soon... He's a fencing & general phys ed instructor at the University of Southhampton.


----------



## Velenne (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm house-sitting for a friend right now but they get back tomorrow and I'll be able to get back home to my D20 Modern book.  

Right now I'm cooking up a former pro football (or "soccer" for us yanks) player who had to leave early due to injury and now coaches the sport at one of the local secondary schools.  Morrus, maybe you could help me pick a good school if you know them.  

Maybe he's the one who owns the house and rents rooms out to local students and single folks?

Grew up in East Grinsted (-sp?), is into Scientology, loves reading and is involved in local charities.  An all-around nice guy with an ultra-competitive edge.  Fast2/Tough2.  How's that?


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

*Work In Progress*

This is a placeholder for my character. As soon as I've named him, finished his background and gotten his gear, I'll repost him under a new account.

* Character Name :* 
* Character Race :* Human
* Character Class(es) :* Strong 3 / Shadow Slayer 1
* Starting Occupation :* Athlete
* Allegiances :* 

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 25
* Height :* 6'1"
* Weight :* 180lbs
* Eyes :* Brown with green flecks
* Hair :* Dark brown, corn rows
* Skin :* Olive

* Character Level :* 4
* EXP Points Gained :* 6000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 10000

* Known Languages :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 14 (+2) 
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 14 (+2)
* Intelligence :* 12 (+1)
* Wisdom :* 10 (0)
* Charisma :* 10 (0)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Defense :* +7

* Flatfooted Defense :* +4
* Touch Defense :* +7

* Special Defense Notes :* Dodge

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 30

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* +5
* Save vs. Reflex :* +5
* Save vs. Will :* +2

* Special Save Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Reputation :* +0

* Action Points :* 25

* Wealth Bonus :* +6

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +3

* Base Attack Bonus :* +4

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +6 (+7 w/rapier) [Weapon Finesse]

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +7

* Special Combat Notes :* +2 melee damage [Imp. Melee Smash]

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 



-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) # Ranks taken

** Balance*/+10 (Dex) 5 ranks [+2 Synergy]
* Concentration*/+6 (Con) 4 ranks
** Jump*/+10 (Str) 5 ranks [+1 Occupation, +2 Synergy]
* Knowledge (tactics)*/+6 (Int) 5 ranks
* Profession (teacher)*/+4 (Wis) 4 Ranks
** Tumble*/+10 (Dex) 5 ranks [+2 Synergy]

* Armor Penalty Applies

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :*
Agile Riposte
Archaic Weapons Proficiency [Occupation Bonus]
Combat Reflexes [Strong Bonus]
Dodge
Simple Weapons Proficiency [Strong Bonus]
Weapon Finesse (rapier)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Talents, Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*
Melee Smash Talent
Improved Melee Smash
Detect Shadow

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 



-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30

* Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :* 30

* Armor Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* ?

* Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* ?

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character Description :*


* Character History :*


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2003)

Great! 

Velenne - sorry, I'm not too familiar with the local secondary schools.  I moved here when I was 18.  Google might help.

Gnomeworks - I'd rather stick to 6 for now.  But if a substitute is needed, you're first ont he list!



> "Wards"... these seem to be a combination of both neighborhoods and governmental units.




Yeah, just neighbourhoods.  The boundaries are very ill-defined.  I live in Shirley.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 6, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Gnomeworks - I'd rather stick to 6 for now.  But if a substitute is needed, you're first ont he list!*




That's what I thought, but I figured that it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 6, 2003)

This is kind of weird to look at, but I'm sure I'm going to enjoy reading about it.  Best of luck, Morrus!


----------



## tburdett (Aug 7, 2003)

I am going to drop from the game.  If I understand correctly, the game is going for that 'Buffy' feel, and I have no interest in that.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 7, 2003)

Gnomeworks, looks like you're in!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

Yay!

Sorry to hear that you're leaving tburdett, but excuse me for being happy about getting into a game run by the great one himself!

Statblock will be up momentarily...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

This wasn't necessary anymore, since she's posted in the characters thread.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, that was quick!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Wow, that was quick! *




Well, I thought it would be best to be prepared, so I statted her up even after you said that you had reached your limit.


----------



## Daniele (Aug 8, 2003)

Just checking in to say that I've got an account registered for my character.


----------



## garyh (Aug 8, 2003)

Dang, GW - you're making me look bad!   I'm still trying to figure out what I want my character to focus on...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Dang, GW - you're making me look bad! *




Heh.  Sorry about that. 



> *I'm still trying to figure out what I want my character to focus on... *




Good luck.  There are a lot of possible concepts out there.  If you want some help with creating your char, just ask.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Dang, GW - you're making me look bad!   I'm still trying to figure out what I want my character to focus on... *




Same here.  Although i think i'm almost there, so hopefilly tomarrow i'll have my charactr up.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 8, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Yay!
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're leaving tburdett, but excuse me for being happy about getting into a game run by the great one himself!
> 
> Statblock will be up momentarily... *




Believe me GW, you will enjoy it much more than I would have.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 8, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *Believe me GW, you will enjoy it much more than I would have. *




To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## Velenne (Aug 8, 2003)

Havn't managed to get quite enough time to finish this yet.  Here's what I've got so far.  I'll come back and edit this post when it's done.

Richard Percivale
Male Athlete(Pro football) Fast Hero 4

STR 11
DEX 16 (upped at 4th level)
CON 14
INT 12
WIS 10
CHA 13

Profession Bonuses: Balance, Jump and Tumble as permanent class skills.  Brawl as bonus feat, Wealth bonus +1
Class Abilities: Increased Speed, Improved Increased Speed

42 SP’s
5 feats: (1)Renown, (H)Endurance, (P)Brawl, (F2)Acrobatic, (3)Combat Martial Arts, (F4)Defensive Martial Arts


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2003)

Officially requesting a spot on the waiting list.  This looks like a lot of fun with a great group of people!

Keia


----------



## Morrus (Aug 8, 2003)

Could we try and get these characters done this weekend, folks?  Hopefully we can start sometime next week. 

Keia - you're next on the waiting list!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 8, 2003)

I've started a thread in Rogues Gallery for character sheets.  Please post your characters only there - discussion stays here.  Remember to post it using your In Character username.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59864

Please use the same format (and sig) that Gnomeworks has used above; if everyone lays them out the same way, it'll make my job a lot easier.  Thanks!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 8, 2003)

Now that i've settled on an idea and created an account it will be pretty quick slapping stats together. He'll be done tonight.

starting the beginning of the weeks ok with me, although i'm going out of town Sunday and won't be back entill monday afternoon. Not sure if that works out with the timezone differance.


----------



## garyh (Aug 9, 2003)

I should have my PC up sometime Saturday, Pacific time.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 9, 2003)

Ill have mine up tonight or late tomorrow after work if I colapse from lack of caffene


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 9, 2003)

Chandler Smythe
American male human investigative
Tough 2/Smart 1/ fast 1


Str: 8-1
Dex:16 +3
Con:13 +1
Int:14 +2
Wis:12+1
Cha:12+1

AC: 18
Hp:29
init: +3
Rep: +1
Wealth:+20
BAB: +1
Fort: +3 Refl: +4  Will: +2

Talents: remain conscious, evasion, Savant(investigate)

Featsersonnel firearms, Brawl, Attentive, Weapon finesse(knife), run

Skills:Computer use +3(1rank),Drive +4(1 rank),Investigate +10(6ranks, +2 attentive),Gather information +5(4  ranks),Hide +5(2 ranks),Knowledge(current events) +5(3ranks),knowledge(streetwise) +6(4 ranks),Knowledge(Arcane lore) +4(2 ranks),Knowledge(Theology and Philosophy) +4(2 ranks),Move silently +5(2 ranks),Profession +8(6ranks,+1 windfall), Research+5(3ranks),Sense Motive +3(+2 attentive)Slieght of hand +4(1 rank),Spot +4(3 ranks),Tumble +4(1 rank)

Equipment:
Several sets of casual clothing
one business suit
leather coat
photojournalist vest
Notebook, computer
Modem, broadband
Printer
Scanner
Camera, 35mm
Camera, Digital
10 rolls of film
Portable video camera
Cell phone
Multiporpuse tool
Binoculars, standard
penlight
knife


Background:
Born and Rasied in LA, Chandler came from a middle classed family. From the time he was a young boy he always had two real passions in life, Monsters, and writing. Chandler pulled down dececnt grades in school, and even managed to get a grant to attend a small colllage and study Journalism. After grauduating collage he hoped to get a day job as an investigative reporter for one of the larger newspapers in LA, and write horror fiction on the side. Too bad for him, you don't always get what you want. Chandler was turned down by every major newspaper in LA, and he quickly found he didn't have the stamina for writting novels. Fortuantely he managed to luck in to the perfect job for his skills, freelance tabliod journalist. Chandler spent several years building a rep as the go to guy for tabliod monster stories. Two years out of collage he was married,  had a son on the way, and was in nagotiations for a perminate possition at one of the cities most popular tabliods. Things were going great, he got the job, a small house for his family, and a pretty good used car. A few years later he had his first "sighting". He was on assignment in Mexico doing a story on the legendary choupa cabla, a large vampiric rodent. When he actually found one, he refused to believe it. Tring his best to forgoet the incedent he went home and continued to work, every so offten he stumble on to a story that appeared to be real. Chandler kept it to himself though, locking the memories away, in fear that he'd be labled insane. After a while this took a toll on him, his writting started to become dark, and he became withdrawn, and began ignoring the family and friends. He even started drinking. Eventually things came to a head, his wife devorced him, he lost the custody battle for his son, and his best friend and editor put him on extended leave from the tabliod. Under the pretense of writting a book on english folklore, Chandler up and moved to Southhampton. The only place he could find in his price range was a small attic room in a house being rented by some collage students. It's hot, and there isn't a ton of room, but it's cheap. He's sence been trying despertly to get himself back together. Chandler has stopped drinking, and has been taking work as a tutor, as well as doing a little freelancing for english tabliods. One thing that hasn't changed is he's a gifted investigator and journalist.


----------



## Chandler Smythe (Aug 9, 2003)

ok, got part way through. I'll finish up tomarrow.


----------



## garyh (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm about to type up my PC, got him all figured out...  except for equipment and Wealth.  How do you want us to handle that, Morrus?


----------



## Imran Ali (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi there!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 10, 2003)

Never enough hours in a day. I'm off to Conneticut, my characters pretty much done, i just need time to finish tying him up. Which will probably happen Monday evening. Unless i can get on the net at the reletives for a few minutes before then. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Daniele (Aug 10, 2003)

Imran Ali said:
			
		

> *Hi there! *




Hello!


----------



## Richard Percivale (Aug 10, 2003)

All posted mate!  Are we about ready then?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2003)

Looking good so far!  Three characters have been posted, so there are three more to come.  Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Mirth (Aug 11, 2003)

Sorry about the delay, Russ... Went out of town unexpectedly for the weekend and just got back. I'll finish up my guy in the morning and post him ASAP.

Jay


----------



## Johnathan Jenkins (Aug 11, 2003)

Checking in with the newly registered name, I am not sure how to add my character (which I will be posting shorty) to my sig, so any help there would be nice


----------



## Mirth (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm done Russ 

New account registered: Ali
New character posted: Ali Osbourne
Ready to play: You betcha

Jay

p.s. I'll linkify Ali's sig later on...


----------



## garyh (Aug 12, 2003)

Um, mirthcard....  my PC's last name is Ali...   

Might be kinda confusing.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 12, 2003)

Nah, gary, it's all good... just have to remember to specify _which_ Ali we're talking to, but that's alright. 

The real world is sometimes confusing, after all...


----------



## Mirth (Aug 12, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Um, mirthcard....  my PC's last name is Ali...
> 
> Might be kinda confusing.   *




Heh. Well I just said something that Eric's grandma wouldn't be too proud of  I'll sort it all out tomorrow morning, right now I'm gonna go to bed (it's about 11pm here.

Jay


----------



## garyh (Aug 12, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh. Well I just said something that Eric's grandma wouldn't be too proud of  I'll sort it all out tomorrow morning, right now I'm gonna go to bed (it's about 11pm here.
> 
> Jay *




No worries.  As GW said, it happens IRL, too.  Perhaps it could be a running gag? 

*"Ali!"

"Yes?"
"Yes?"*


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool.  From the looks of it we should be up and running by Thursday.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 14, 2003)

I look forward to tomorrow...


----------



## Ali (Aug 14, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No worries.  As GW said, it happens IRL, too.  Perhaps it could be a running gag?
> 
> ...




Well, I went ahead and changed his name to Amir instead.

Morrus, feel free to delete this "Ali" account as I won't be using it anymore. I already reposted under the "Amir" account and deleted the post I had made under the "Ali" account. (Just make sure to delete the right account   )

Jay


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey Morrus, have we run into timing problems?  I can't help but notice that there isn't an IC thread yet...

No problem if there is going to be a delay, but I'm just trying to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Sorry!  With all the messageboard problems over the last day or so, I've been fairly busy.

I see that all of the characters have been posted now, so we'll be starting very soon.  Keep an eye out in the IC forum later today!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 15, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Sorry!  With all the messageboard problems over the last day or so, I've been fairly busy.*




No problem!  I suppose I should've thought of that...



> *I see that all of the characters have been posted now, so we'll be starting very soon.  Keep an eye out in the IC forum later today! *




That's good news!  I can't wait for this game to begin...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2003)

GAME ON!


----------



## Daniele (Aug 15, 2003)

Mmm... first post...

Oh, btw, for those of you whose chars speak other languages but don't actually know the language (like me with everything but English and French), this site can help out with that.  It doesn't have some of the more unusual languages, such as Hindi or Arabic, but it does have some of the more European ones, like French and Spanish.


----------



## Richard Percivale (Aug 15, 2003)

Posted!   Looking forward to this one!

(Side note:  Changed 1st level feat from Reknown to Run- which had been my intention.  Don't know why a young football player would need the former more than the latter.  )


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 17, 2003)

I tried to switich to my Johnathan Jenkins account so I could post in the IC forum and add a background to him in RG, but everytime it thanks me for logging on as him it then says I don't have permission to post.  I guess I am in the right game for a problem like this to happen, help me out here oh powerful ones.   Thanks


----------



## garyh (Aug 17, 2003)

Hmmm...  I'm not sure, Casar!  Morrus?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 17, 2003)

That's odd.  I'll have a poke around and see if I can find out why.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 18, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *I tried to switich to my Johnathan Jenkins account so I could post in the IC forum and add a background to him in RG, but everytime it thanks me for logging on as him it then says I don't have permission to post.  I guess I am in the right game for a problem like this to happen, help me out here oh powerful ones.   Thanks *





did you verify the account with the link in the e-mail you were sent?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeah, his account is activated correctly.  I can't find a reason why the account wouldn't work.  The only thing I can think of is that it has something to do with cookies - what options do you have set, Casar?


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 18, 2003)

Ah, I missed the window by... well, quite a bit really . Have fun guys! If someone lands himself under a truck IRL  , I have a 2nd level German computer hacker/lazy sod/IT student named Dieter Hess living off of government funds who could use the EU's Erasmus scheme to visit Southampton. My PBPs seemed to have dried up (apart from the one I am running... but only becasue I know my players IRL so I can kick them when they don't post  ).

Rav


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2003)

OK, we really need a post from Johnathan so that we can continue.  Casar, it's probably easiest if you use your regular account for the moment - or at least until we figure out what's wrong with the IC account.


----------



## Johnathan Jenkins (Aug 22, 2003)

Alright just posting to say that I have Johnathan working so I will be posting as him from now on for the IC thread


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2003)

This is just a friendly reminder...

Sir Osis, I believe we are waiting for Chandler to post


----------



## Morrus (Aug 29, 2003)

Apologies for the delays, folks!  I've been busy with the new messageboards.  I'll be back on track shortly!


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> This is just a friendly reminder...
> 
> Sir Osis, I believe we are waiting for Chandler to post




Thanks, Sir Osis... And now we're waiting for you, garyh


----------

